# error maildrop



## best (Aug 5, 2009)

i try to send a message from roundcube, but it can't.
this is the log :


```
postfix/sendmail[5455]: fatal: file /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter setgid_group: unknown group name: maildrop
```

and the following is the main.cf :


```
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
home_mailbox = Maildir/usr/local/virtual/
html_directory = no
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
mydestination = localhost.$mydomain, localhost
mydomain = dim.esdm.go.id
myhostname = portal.dim.esdm.go.id
mynetworks_style = host
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps  $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps 
$virtual_mailbox_domains  $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps  $recipient_canonical_maps 
$relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks  $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
relay_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_relay_domains_maps.cf
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
setgid_group = maildrop
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,  permit_sasl_authenticated,  reject_non_fqdn_hostname,  reject_non_fqdn_sender,  
reject_non_fqdn_recipient,  reject_unauth_destination,  reject_unauth_pipelining,  reject_invalid_hostname,  reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org, 
reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,  reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sender_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/smtpd.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 0
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
smtpd_use_tls = yes
soft_bounce = no
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
transport_maps = hash:/usr/local/etc/postfix/transport
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_gid_maps = static:125
virtual_mailbox_base = /usr/local/virtual
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 51200000
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_maildir_limit_message = Sorry, this user has overdrawn their diskspace quota. Please try again later.
virtual_minimum_uid = 125
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
virtual_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:125
```

need help pls. thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2009)

Have a look at /etc/group. It looks like you're missing the maildrop group.


----------



## best (Aug 5, 2009)

> Have a look at /etc/group. It looks like you're missing the maildrop group.



i have checked it. maildrop is exist as a group. also using

```
pw group show maildrop
```
.


----------



## best (Aug 5, 2009)

this is the result from pw group show maildrop and in /etc/group :

```
maildrop:*:126:
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2009)

According to this: http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html



> setgid_group (default: postdrop)
> 
> The group ownership of set-gid Postfix commands and of group-writable Postfix directories. When this parameter value is changed you need to re-run "postfix set-permissions" (with Postfix version 2.0 and earlier: "/etc/postfix/post-install set-permissions".



Did you run *postfix set-permissions*?


----------



## best (Aug 6, 2009)

> Did you run postfix set-permissions?



yes, i have run it with the code below :

```
./post-install set-permission setgid_group=maildrop
```

nothing happen. and the error still occur.


----------



## manti (Oct 15, 2010)

best said:
			
		

> yes, i have run it with the code below :
> 
> ```
> ./post-install set-permission setgid_group=maildrop
> ...



This will surely be a not-to read /etc/group.
Use chmod.


----------

